# Free Scented Drawer Liners



## Smashbox (9 Feb 2012)

Free set of 4 Anti moth drawer liners 

Form to fill in is a pop up, add 'default' in the postcode field 
http://www.totalwardrobecare.co.uk/xcart/

'These drawer liners have been impregnated with our special recipe of  natural anti-moth essential oils: May Chang, Lavender, Cedarwood,  Patchouli, Laurel, Rosemary, Clove and Thyme. The fragrance will protect  your garments and keep them smelling fresh.  



  They have been designed to line shelves and drawers and also fit perfectly into our [broken link removed]. After opening the fragrance will last 3-4 months.'


----------

